# Mathews no-cam review



## D90rick (Feb 15, 2013)

I just had the chance to shoot the no-cam. I ordered it instantly. I thought I really liked my Carbon spyder, but this is so smooth. It was set at 60lbs but felt like 45lbs. Super quiet. Finally, if anyone has bad shoulders, this thing is for you. Very dead in the hands. The demo had nothing on it but a whisker b rest btw.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

I agree - even though I am a Hoyt guy. I tried one out and was really impressed. Mathews is going to sell a ton of these.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

What is the speed on the bow ? I hear they are super slow ? Im not nocking it Im wanting see what kind of real speeds it has. I thought about offering them at my shop this year .


----------



## D90rick (Feb 15, 2013)

Ya, so am I. But I am 40 & have been a chiropractor for 15 yrs & that's hard on the shoulders. This bow will definitely save the wear & tear on me for sure.


----------



## D90rick (Feb 15, 2013)

Idk the real speed. We did not chrono it


----------



## Tripper (Oct 16, 2014)

The NoCam is insanely quiet...and felt vibration is nothing, and it is a tack driver... I hope mine will make here before late season to hunt with. Going to be sweet on a cold December day...


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

The htr set a new bar for the quietest bow ever. The thing is dead on the shot. That's actually an undetstatement, because so many people use that term about a bow. 

I prefered the chill x draw over the htr though. I like a build then drop into a nice valley


----------



## Superbike1 (Nov 19, 2005)

I had the opportunity to shoot one of these today at 70lbs draw in the archery shop. I am by no means a Mathews fan or guru but I like the way it felt. Granted the opportunity to shoot it, albeit with a shorter draw than I use and a release that felt a little short, I was impressed. It had a g5 drop away installed and that was it. It was quiet but the draw to the stops was hard really fast and then BAM! Letoff! I didn't expect it to let off 3/4 of the way through the draw cycle but I think I could get used to that. The actual shot was smooth and vibration free. Really quiet. The back wall was so solid. I guess I am used to a little mush. Great bow and I wouldn't hesitate to purchase one. The bow tech told me that it would be 4-6 weeks before he had any in stock. I see this bow gaining a huge following.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

boarman1 said:


> What is the speed on the bow ? I hear they are super slow ? Im not nocking it Im wanting see what kind of real speeds it has. I thought about offering them at my shop this year .


I tested one last week. 28"@72lbs. Peep, loop, and Whisker biscuit. VAP V1 .300 weighing 470gr. Three shot average was 265 fps. 

SCFox


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

boarman1 said:


> What is the speed on the bow ? I hear they are super slow ? Im not nocking it Im wanting see what kind of real speeds it has. I thought about offering them at my shop this year .


70# 28 in 350 gn arrow 308fps


----------



## LSUGOLFER (Nov 1, 2013)

SCFox said:


> I tested one last week. 28"@72lbs. Peep, loop, and Whisker biscuit. VAP V1 .300 weighing 470gr. Three shot average was 265 fps.
> 
> SCFox


Seems good to me thinking about putting the BT Experience up for sale and try the HTR out.


----------



## rustown (Dec 13, 2008)

I really liked it and wanted to order one, but at 30" & 70 pounds, it was much too stiff for me. At the shot, it was insanely quiet and vibration free. I just couldn't get over the draw cycle. Personally, I much prefer my Chill X.


----------



## rickymrtn (Oct 8, 2013)

I shot one of these today. Easily the most vibration free at the shot that I've ever felt. There simply wasn't any. Draw cycle is different straight back until you are at the wall and the wall is solid. I could get use to the draw. I got a Chill X earlier this year and I'm not getting rid of it to buy this one but if I were buying today I'd definitely order a no cam htr.


----------



## MonsterElk6X6 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great bow for sure. Nothing but good reviews most of the time!


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

Picked up a no cam for the first time this evening, first impression was it was one of the smoothest drawing bows ive pulled to date, my only knock on it was the speed, it was noticeably slower than just about anything ive test fired in the last few years. Im not the kind of guy whos hung up on speed, but the techs were telling me with the 80% letoff mods you could time the speed with a sundial


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

MiStickSlinger said:


> Picked up a no cam for the first time this evening, first impression was it was one of the smoothest drawing bows ive pulled to date, my only knock on it was the speed, it was noticeably slower than just about anything ive test fired in the last few years. Im not the kind of guy whos hung up on speed, but the techs were telling me with the 80% letoff mods you could time the speed with a sundial


lmao


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

MiStickSlinger said:


> Picked up a no cam for the first time this evening, first impression was it was one of the smoothest drawing bows ive pulled to date, my only knock on it was the speed, it was noticeably slower than just about anything ive test fired in the last few years. Im not the kind of guy whos hung up on speed, but the techs were telling me with the 80% letoff mods you could time the speed with a sundial


Will Mathews offer a refund for arrows that bounce off deer?


----------



## tjhunter2014 (Oct 20, 2014)

boarman1 said:


> What is the speed on the bow ? I hear they are super slow ? Im not nocking it Im wanting see what kind of real speeds it has. I thought about offering them at my shop this year .


The reports are leading to an average of between 310-320 ibo speed on average. That is with 85% lo mods. Im really interested to shoot it with the 75% mods myself.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

letthemgrow said:


> will mathews offer a refund for arrows that bounce off deer?


lol!


----------



## BuckshutrJR (Feb 21, 2011)

I shot one set at 28/70 and it shot a 360gr arrow at 294 fps and 271 with a 430gr arrow. I'm quite certain that was with 75% mods. If you add an inch of draw that will come out to 2 fps slower than my Prime Alloy set at 29/65. And 70# HTR feels the same or easier than my Alloy at 65#. But speed won't matter on this bow. It's so quiet a deer won't even know there's an arrow coming until it gets hit. It's fast enough to kill a deer. I've only shot PSE, 3 Hoyt, and my Prime. Never been a Mathews fan whatsoever but I'm going to buy one of these with my tax return. I went into the shop expecting/wanting to not be impressed. But this bow blew me away. I don't care about how slow it is. Bow was bare and it was the quietest bow I've ever shot or been around (bare or set up). Insanely quiet and never have shot a bow so dead in the hand. I will own one


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

being the old Koot that i am;i wonder what the difference is between the new no cam bow and the wheelie bows brought out years ago by martin,hoyt and the rest of the older bow companies?? years back we shot indoors with wheel bows from 37-42 lbs slow but made it to the target just fine using real skinny gold Easton arrows??


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

kc hay seed said:


> being the old Koot that i am;i wonder what the difference is between the new no cam bow and the wheelie bows brought out years ago by martin,hoyt and the rest of the older bow companies?? years back we shot indoors with wheel bows from 37-42 lbs slow but made it to the target just fine using real skinny gold Easton arrows??


No difference according to some of the "expert opinions" I've read here on AT?


----------



## postban (Sep 15, 2010)

Couple more vids showing up. 

61# doing 270fps with 371gr arrow, unknown length and letoff






Neat camera angles. you can hear mechanical squeak or whatever it is.


----------



## Trenavd (Apr 1, 2006)

I shot it the day it came out with the following results sweet draw, holds very steady, feels like a longer ata than 32″, dead at the shot and the quietest bow I have heard in a very long time. 60 lbs 30″ draw 85% rock mods 385 grain arrow chrono 273 fps. Now that may not be smokin but it is pleanty fast for me so I ordered one on the spot in black and camo.


----------



## Arrowhead124 (Aug 3, 2008)

So with this bow not actually having a cam... Will this bow not have any serving separation??


----------



## Dry Lake Archer (Jun 29, 2005)

Awesome bow! I played with it at the shop the other day also. 
One of the smoothest, dead weight, low vibration bows i have ever shot (shooting it bare bow with nothing but a biscuit on it either...) It has a perfect feel to it. 

Shooting it at 68lbs 29" draw with an exact IBO 340 grain arrow I personally chrono it at 315 fps. That was with the 85% let off mod on it too... i know you could get more speed with 75% if you wanted too. 

With that being said, I have not bought a new bow since 2009 because I have not been impressed enough to buy a new bow for 5 years... that changed this week. I have already ordered the new HTR!

Do yourself a favor and go shoot it!


----------



## >-Brown-Arrow-> (Oct 30, 2014)

Has anyone here tried both this Mathews No-Cam and an Oneida bow? It sounds like if people like the Mathews bow, then they would probably like an Oneida in terms of how smooth Oneida's are to draw back. Some of the arrow speeds seemed quite similar to the Oneida Eagle bows, which people sometimes criticized for lack of arrow speed.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

postban said:


> Couple more vids showing up.
> 
> 61# doing 270fps with 371gr arrow, unknown length and letoff
> 
> ...


That squeak sounds like the arrow going over the rest to Me.


----------



## Sooner96 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey D90rick when is yours going to be in? Thanks


----------

